

Where should you sit to answer the phone? - srsamarthyam
http://datagenetics.com/blog/november12012/index.html

======
HPBEggo
A different, simpler take on the 'where should my business be located' problem
from basic economics.

On the plus side, simple means more extensible. Already starting to think of
ways to apply it elsewhere.

